# Applications Failing To Install "Installer Has Insufficient Privileges"



## DaveK (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm having trouble installing Sony Vegas Pro and Paint Shop Pro, both show this error:







I tried running as admin but it didn't work...any ideas? I didn't have this problem before with Vista 64bit, I had them installed on my previous installation.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 7, 2009)

Choose a different install path. Does that work?


----------



## Proedros (Mar 7, 2009)

Try using right click on the (installer).exe and use the command "run as administrator"


----------



## DaveK (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried installing in a different location but it didn't work, and as stated in my original post, I already ran as admin and it didn't work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Try running the installer under compatibility mode?


----------



## DaveK (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, sorted it by following this:

# Select Start > Computer.
# Open the C: drive and locate the ProgramData folder. If you do not see the ProgramData folder, take these additional steps to make it visible:

   1. Select Organize > Folder And Search Options.
   2. In the Folder Options window, select the View tab.
   3. In Advanced Settings, select Show Hidden Files And Folders.
   4. Click OK to close the Folder Options window.

# Right-click ProgramData and select Properties.
# In the ProgramData Properties window, select the Security tab. Click Advanced.
# In the Advanced Security Properties For ProgramData window, select the Owner tab. Click Edit.
# Select the Administrators group under Change Owner To. Select Replace Owner On Subcontainers And Objects. Click OK. If a Windows Security dialog appears, click Yes to continue.
# In the Advanced Security Properties For ProgramData window, select the Permissions tab. Click Edit.
# *Select Include Inheritable Permissions From This Object's Parent. Select Replace All Existing Inheritable Permissions On All Decendents With Inheritable Permissions From This Object. Click OK. If a Windows Security dialog appears, click Yes to continue.*
# Click OK to close the Advanced Security Properties for ProgramData window.
# Click OK to close ProgramData Properties dialog box. 

The highlighted text is what I missed.


----------

